# Cheques!



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

We hope to get the keys to our property Sunday but because of the holidays there has been a delay through my bank and still don't have my cheque book through.

I've been told that I will be able to go to the bank on Sunday and arrange for a bankers draft for the immediate cheque and the post dated one I need to pay the landlord and/or draw cash. I do have my bank card through and deposited my work cheque today with the funds (they bank with the same bank) where they said it would be 'ok' but in a unsettlingly vague way.

Can anyone confirm whether they have done this or if it is possible?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you can give a managers draft to the Landlord - it is a guaranteed cheque for him. You cannot get a post dated managers cheque so as to whether the Landlord is happy to give you the keys without the postdated cheque/s is up to him.
Will your wage cheque clear in time - depends on what bank you are, should do but this is Dubai. I am Emirates and they promise 24 hour clearance but that can mean not until 9pm the following day. You could have cashed your wage cheque at the bank (with i.d) and paid the cash into your account - that would have been instant.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Yes you can give a managers draft to the Landlord - it is a guaranteed cheque for him. You cannot get a post dated managers cheque so as to whether the Landlord is happy to give you the keys without the postdated cheque/s is up to him.
> Will your wage cheque clear in time - depends on what bank you are, should do but this is Dubai. I am Emirates and they promise 24 hour clearance but that can mean not until 9pm the following day. You could have cashed your wage cheque at the bank (with i.d) and paid the cash into your account - that would have been instant.


Hi
I think it will clear ok as it is my company bank also. Bit worried about the second cheque - they definitely won't do this you think? He has asked for two post dated cheques.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Oh forgot to add one cheque I deposited from my company was for now, the other was dated for 6 months time, so was hoping they would do two cheques on this basis.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Oh forgot to add one cheque I deposited from my company was for now, the other was dated for 6 months time, so was hoping they would do two cheques on this basis.


You would need to take this up with your landlord. He may be happy with this arrangement or he may choose to be difficult. Most reasonable landlords will understand the situation and accept the bank manager's cheque, on the understanding that the second cheque would follow but without asking, it's impossible to know what your landlord will say to you.

As far as I know, you need cleared funds in order to get a bank manager's cheque. If the second cheque is post dated, then the bank will not issue you a second bank manager's cheque against it, as ultimately, until the cheque clears in 6 months, you in fact would not have cleared funds to cover 2 separate cheques.

Try and talk to your landlord. He may be a reasonable guy or you may have to postpone your move-in date by a few days, until you have your cheque book.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It will be a good test to find out what sort of Landlord you have ended up with. I am a Landlord and would be happy to wait a week for the post dated cheque but many won't. Your agent should be the one to talk to him, that's what you pay him for.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You would need to take this up with your landlord. He may be happy with this arrangement or he may choose to be difficult. Most reasonable landlords will understand the situation and accept the bank manager's cheque, on the understanding that the second cheque would follow but without asking, it's impossible to know what your landlord will say to you.
> 
> As far as I know, you need cleared funds in order to get a bank manager's cheque. If the second cheque is post dated, then the bank will not issue you a second bank manager's cheque against it, as ultimately, until the cheque clears in 6 months, you in fact would not have cleared funds to cover 2 separate cheques.
> 
> Try and talk to your landlord. He may be a reasonable guy or you may have to postpone your move-in date by a few days, until you have your cheque book.


Mmmmm, unlikely given the negotiation process we had to go through. Do you think it is feasible to offer a UK holding cheque post dated for the second portion of rent until my cheque book comes through or is this out of the question?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Oh forgot to add one cheque I deposited from my company was for now, the other was dated for 6 months time, so was hoping they would do two cheques on this basis.


The bank will not do a managers cheque for 6 months time. You will have to wait for your cheque book and then give the landlord a post dated cheque from your account.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Mmmmm, unlikely given the negotiation process we had to go through. Do you think it is feasible to offer a UK holding cheque post dated for the second portion of rent until my cheque book comes through or is this out of the question?


NO! it is not worth anything to the Landlord in Dubai.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Mmmmm, unlikely given the negotiation process we had to go through. Do you think it is feasible to offer a UK holding cheque post dated for the second portion of rent until my cheque book comes through or is this out of the question?


It is a hassle to cash a cheque drawn on a foreign account. It would actually be easier for your landlord to wait a few days for the local cheque than to accept a UK cheque.

That said, I can't answer for your landlord. I think you simply need to speak to him and see what he says. I would only be speculating even if I try to give you an answer.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> NO! it is not worth anything to the Landlord in Dubai.


Indeed! A landlord can accept a UK cheque but when you add all the hassles to cash it, it is simply not worth it. I personally would not accept a foreign cheque for anything!

My colleague's first rent cheque was returned by the bank. Now, the landlord could have run straight to the police but he was actually quite decent and called him up. My colleague's pay cheque had been returned to the company and he hadn't been told about it. The landlord actually gave him some time to cash a new pay cheque and then transfer the first installment electronically. There are decent landlords out there - unless we ask, we will never know whether they would accept something or not.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Clutching at straws in desperation! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Am going to try and plead to his reason and see what happens, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Am going to try and plead to his reason and see what happens, thanks for the advice.


Good luck.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Let us know xx


----------

